# Imac 2009 : Windows 8 sans Bootcamp : MBR/GPT



## salamc (24 Août 2019)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai passé la journée à essayer d'installer Windows sur mon Late 2009 Imac 27', sans succès.

- Bootcamp ne marche pas (j'ai juste pu télécharger les drivers, ça servira quand j'aurais installé windows)
- J'ai flash une clé USB avec Windows 8.1 dessus (ISO microsoft officiel)
- J'ai créé une partition de 50go en MSFAT pour Windows
- Je boot sur la clé, au moment de choisir le disque pour installer windows, impossible de l'installer sur la partition (j'essaye de supprimer, formater, rien à faire) car c'est pas en GPT (message d'erreur)
- Du coup je lance terminal avec gdisk installé, je suis la procédure pour passer en MBR mais j'ai un message d'erreur, le voici
"Do you want to proceed? (Y/N): y
OK; writing new GUID partition table (GPT) to /dev/disk0.
Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Unable to open device '/dev/disk0' for writing! Errno is 1! Aborting write!"


Voici toute la note du terminal si besoin

Expert command (? for help): q
iMac-de-Salam:~ salam$ sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.4

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
NOTE: Write test failed with error number 1. It will be impossible to save
changes to this disk's partition table!
You may need to deactivate System Integrity Protection to use this program. See
https://www.quora.com/How-do-I-turn-off-the-rootless-in-OS-X-El-Capitan-10-11
for more information.

Partition table scan:
  MBR: hybrid
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with hybrid MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help): x

Expert command (? for help): n

Expert command (? for help): w

Final checks complete. About to write GPT data. THIS WILL OVERWRITE EXISTING
PARTITIONS!!

Do you want to proceed? (Y/N): y
OK; writing new GUID partition table (GPT) to /dev/disk0.
Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Unable to open device '/dev/disk0' for writing! Errno is 1! Aborting write!

Expert command (? for help): 



Pourriez-vous m'aider ?

Merci et bon week-end


----------



## salamc (24 Août 2019)

salamc a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> J'ai passé la journée à essayer d'installer Windows sur mon Late 2009 Imac 27', sans succès.
> 
> ...




RESOLU

J'avais le SIP activé ...



Solution désactiver le SIP en bootant sur la partition de récupération et en tapant la commande dans le terminal


----------



## salamc (24 Août 2019)

Bonsoir,

Après avoir galérer pour installer windows 8.
Je me suis mangé une erreur juste après l'installation

"
Your PC needs to restart.

Please hold down the power button.

Error Code: 0x0000005C

Parameters:

0x0000000000005000

0xFFFFFFFFC0000001

0x0000000000000000

0x0000000000000000"


J'ai pu repartir sur macOS en bootant la partition macOS.
Mais rien à faire sur la partition Windows,

Qui peux m'aider ?

Merci et bon weekend

*Note de la modération :* on reste dans le même message, inutile de te répandre.


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2019)

Tu es très mal parti, déjà quelle que soit la version d'un Mac, on ne bidouille en aucun cas le type de partition. Par défaut, le protocole d'Assistant Boot Camp est immuable, il commence par examiner si la taille de la partition est suffisamment grande, prépare une partition temporaire en FAT32 et passe la main à l'installateur de Windows. Durant l'installation de Windows, il y aura une étape impérative qui consiste à formater la partition ayant pour nom en majuscules BOOTCAMP dans le format NTFS. On ne s'amuse pas non plus à vouloir faire le formatage en NTFS avant, car ce sera un cuisant échec !

Auparavant, Assistant Boot Camp demande de préparer une clé USB ou un support USB d'une taille minimale de 4 Go pour télécharger dans son contenu les pilotes/drivers qui serviront à la finalisation de l'installation de Windows.

Dans ton cas de figure, tu commets une pelletée d'erreurs rendant impossible l'installation de Windows...
- bidouillage de la table de partition
- utilisation d'un fichier .iso qu'il t'est impossible d'utiliser avec ton vieux modèle de 2009. Ce n'est qu'à partir des modèles de 2012 qu'il est possible d'utiliser un fichier .iso !
- tentative d'installation depuis une clé USB qui est impossible

Ton modèle d'iMac de 2009 exige de faire l'installation d'une version de Windows depuis un DVD gravé depuis un vrai PC, il faut aussi vérifier que ledit DVD est bien démarrable _(bootable)_, car certains logiciels de gravure sous Windows ne proposent pas cette option.

Sorti du protocole immuable d'Assistant Boot Camp, toute autre tentative sera vouée à un échec total. Et non, dans ton cas de figure il n'y a aucune autre alternative.


----------

